# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat > [How-To] korean battletag?

## Xiva

There was a thread in this sector a month back but it seems it was deleted..
I've searched all over, attempting to find a method(s) on making a bnet account with a Korean tag, bypassing i-pin, kr phone, etc.

If anyone knows how to make a battletag in Hangul, I would greatly appreciate any advice. 

Thanks in advance.

----------


## 91jimtid

fly over to korea lmao

----------


## yuwol

> There was a thread in this sector a month back but it seems it was deleted..
> I've searched all over, attempting to find a method(s) on making a bnet account with a Korean tag, bypassing i-pin, kr phone, etc.
> 
> If anyone knows how to make a battletag in Hangul, I would greatly appreciate any advice. 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Add a Korean keyboard on IME settings and then just type it

----------


## tienthanh2929

> Add a Korean keyboard on IME settings and then just type it


That will never work

----------


## ajaakaala

How about facebook login?

----------


## L2af

> How about facebook login?


most likely say "special characters not allowed".

----------

